# ¿Cómo o con qué puedo sustituir estos transistores?



## Jyajure (Mar 5, 2011)

Tengo:

1) un 2N3904 conectado con un BD135 en configuración Darlinton.

2) un 2N3906 conectado con un BD136 en configuración Darlinton.

Quisiera saber como cambiar éstos transistores por un solo componente Darlington, en ambos casos. Me dijeron que calculando los voltajes y corrientes podré saber que Darlington comprar, pero ¿habrá alguna otra manera? Bueno de todos modos si alguien sabe con que puedo sustituirlos tambien sirve, aunque no me quiero quedar con la duda.


----------



## J2C (Mar 5, 2011)

Yajure

Prueba con la serie TIP11x ó TIP12x que son transistores Darlington.

NPN  -  x= 0 , 1 ó 2
PNP  -  x= 5 , 6 ó 7

Se consiguen las datasheet's en las paginas de Fairchild, Onsemi, ST, etc. dado que eran originales de Texas y/o Motorola en los años 70.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Picchip (Mar 5, 2011)

de acuerdo con J2C, el tip120 da muy buenos resultados y tine 100 de ganacia si mal no recuerdo.

Saludos


----------



## J2C (Mar 5, 2011)

PicChip

Esos darlintong's suelen tener ganancias de corriente continua que superan las 1000 veces, son usados para conseguir los mismo que necesitaba Yajure en un solo encapsulado a veces sacrificando algo el costo.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## pandacba (Mar 6, 2011)

Yajure dijo:


> Tengo:
> 
> 1) un 2N3904 conectado con un BD135 en configuración Darlinton.
> 
> ...



Hay muchos tipos de darlington, cualquiera que tenga las misma caracteristicas electricas del BD135/36 te sirve, pero un detalle, si bien un darlington tieene una ganancia típica de 1000, miren las hojas de datso de los 2N3902/04 y los BD135/36.

En ellas vemos para los 2N2904/02 una Hfe min de 100 máx de 300
Para el BD135/6 un hafe min de 45 y máx de 250 tomemos los minimos
100x45= 4500 4.5 veces mayor que la del darlington, son detalles que tiene que tener en cuent a la hora de hacer esos reemplazos, a vece no da problema otra veces si


----------



## Sr. Domo (Ene 5, 2014)

Hola!

Se podrá hacer algo así?

Supongamos que quiera armar este ampli:







Pero supongamos que usa el TIP142 y el TIP147, y no los tengo o no los puedo conseguir.

Se podrán reemplazar por un BD135 y un 2N3055 por ejemplo? Recuerden, solo suposición, para que no vengan a regañarme de que esto y que el otro 






Es posible, o hay que hacerle alguna configuración? Porque he visto en los datasheet que a veces traen un par de resistencias que por lo regular van al emisor, así como esta:






No pretendo armar nada, sino simplemente saber si es posible, porque luego no se consiguen tan fácilmente los transistores darlington de gran potencia.

Salu2! ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 5, 2014)

domonation dijo:


> . . . . No pretendo armar nada, sino simplemente saber si es posible, porque luego no se consiguen tan fácilmente los transistores darlington de gran potencia.
> 
> Salu2! ...



Si se puede, pero respetando las características del array original.
Potencia disipada.
Tensión.
Corriente.
Ganancia.


----------



## SKYFALL (Ene 5, 2014)

Si es posible hacer eso, y el beta resultante para el darlington discreto será el producto de sus betas parciales, debes ver cuáles transistores te convienen más para acercarlos lo mas posible al darlington original para que queden correctamente apareados.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Ene 5, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si se puede, pero respetando las características del array original.
> Potencia disipada.
> Tensión.
> Corriente.
> Ganancia.



Muy bien. Es todo lo que quería saber 

Salu2!


----------



## Sr. Domo (Ene 5, 2014)

Ferchito dijo:


> Si es posible hacer eso, y el beta resultante para el darlington discreto será el producto de sus betas parciales, debes ver cuáles transistores te convienen más para acercarlos lo mas posible al darlington original para que queden correctamente apareados.



Me sorprende la rapidez con la que responden! Entonces esos parámetros hay que tener en cuenta cuando se realice algo así, no?

Por ejemplo, para el TIP142, según el datasheet dice que la corriente de colector es de 15A, el hFE es de 1000 mínimo y las resistencias internas creo son de 120 ohms. Y que recuerde, disipa 150W aunque no estoy muy seguro (no hay datasheet cerca).

Entonces se puede usar por ejemplo un 2SC5200 que disipa 150W y tiene una corriente de colector de 15A, pero su hFE no es tan alta. Esto se compensa con el transistor chico, no? Por ejemplo uno como los de la serie BD13X que tienen un β no muy alta, de esta forma se obtiene el aproximado al beta del TIP142, no?

Las cifras que use pueden ser no ciertas porque no recuerdo bien el hFE de los transistores y otras cosas.

salu2!


----------



## opamp (Ene 5, 2014)

Y en fuentes de alta I puedes poner 3 transistores haciendo un " Darlington triple",.. En la jerga electrónica lo llamamos de esa manera.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Ene 5, 2014)

opamp dijo:


> Y en fuentes de alta I puedes poner 3 transistores haciendo un " Darlington triple",.. En la jerga electrónica lo llamamos de esa manera.



Me parece perfecto!

Casi no he visto nada acerca de los darlington triple, pero una vez hice un circuito con uno de estos y era altamente sensible el circuito.

Salu2!


----------



## BrunoARG (Ene 14, 2014)

Sí se pueden cambiar, la salida es tipo un amplificador clase AB o B.

Lo que tenés que tener en cuenta, es:

Disipación de potencia, tensión base-emisor y colector-emisor de cada transistor (hoja de datos) y corriente soportada.

La ganancia no es tan importante; obviamente, cuanto mayor, menos corriente pide esa etapa de potencia en la entrada. Mientras el hFE sea bien alto, lo podés reemplazar tranquilamente.


----------



## chinoelvago (Abr 2, 2015)

hola perdon por revivir este tema tengo que reemplazar unos tip147/142 estaria bien esto gracias por su ayuda

y si lo diodos tendrian que estar en contacto con el disipador gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 2, 2015)

Nos mostras el datasheet de esos transistores ¿ y preguntás si es lo correcto  ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 2, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Nos mostras el datasheet de esos transistores ¿ y preguntás si es lo correcto  ?



Le agregó nombre a los transistores 




chinoelvago dijo:


> . . . .y si lo diodos tendrian que estar en contacto con el disipador gracias



Los diodos hacen o *no* falta de acuerdo a la aplicación donde vayas a colocar los darlington


----------



## chinoelvago (Abr 2, 2015)

es que tengo que reemplazar los darlington en un ampli de guitarra y como escuche que los tip 147/142 ya no viene como antes pense que mejor hacer esto por eso mi pregunta el tema de los componentes gracias


----------



## Trance (Abr 2, 2015)

chinoelvago dijo:


> es que tengo que reemplazar los darlington en un ampli de guitarra y como escuche que los tip 147/142 ya no viene como antes pense que mejor hacer esto por eso mi pregunta el tema de los componentes gracias



Yo también tengo esa inquietud, investigando aquí encontré que alguien los reemplazó por 2N6284G y su pareja 2N6287G el cual los encontró original y asegura que le funciona pero no con la potencia que dan los TIP, yo no lo he probado pero una segunda opinión me ayudaría mucho también.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/916490/


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 2, 2015)

Hola, lo que tú quieres hacer es posible. Pero debes tener en cuenta que el hfe del par complementario sea lo más similar posible.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 3, 2015)

Los 2N6284 y 2N6287 son mucho mejor que los TIP son mucho más robustos y son equivalentes a los BDX65C/66C  yo he armado un monton de amplis incluido el RCA de 130W en una versión que hicimos con sallida complementaria y darlington y funciona de maravillas tambien en una versión modificada del ampli de 40W de Fapesa llevado a 100W  con carga de 4ohms

Si obtiene menos potencia probablemente son falsos


----------



## Betun (Mar 18, 2020)

Buenas tardes amigos.
Imagino que se habrá hablado mucho en el foro sobre transistores equivalentes. 
La duda que tengo es la siguiente:
Si tenemos que sutituir un transistor; y da la casualidad que el original no existe, no se fabrica... o lo que sea. Según mi entender; me iría al datasheet del original, y apuntaria todos los datos de importancia. Como son Vcb, Vce, Veb, Ic, potencia de disipacion y hfe ganacia. Si no estoy en lo cierto, porfavor corregirme. 

Entonces; ¿que ocurriria si encontramos un transistor similar en todos los valores, a excepcion de la ganancia?
Por otra parte; ¿que ocurriria si utilizamos un transistor que supera los valores del original? (manteniendo el mismo encapsulado) quiero decir que si por ejemplo la tension colector base en el original es de 60v y el que pretendemos usar es de 120v por ejemplo...

Hace unos 2 meses tuve un problema en mi ampli Hifi. Relaccionado con el ajuste de bias. Despues de tomar mediciones sobre los dos drivers, encontre que el fallo era de uno de los transistores (pnp concretamente) que forman parte del ajuste de bias mediante dos diodos y una resistencia variable. Pues bien el original era un 2SA939 y lo cambie por un BF470. Todos los valores iguales salvo la ganacia (mas baja en el de reemplazo). El bias ajustó perfectamente, y despues de dos meses el ampli funciona genial sin distorsion ni exceso de temperatura. 
En el futuro ¿deberia tomar el valor de hfe como importante? o no.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## sergiot (Mar 19, 2020)

Todo depende de que tipo de circuito ocupa el transistor, en tu caso al ser de bias ajustable lograste compensar esa diferencia.
En lo general no afecta en forma significativa, pero como te dije antes, en ciertos lugares puede ser el unico valor a tener en cuenta cuando se busca un reemplazo, sobre todo en amplificadores, en donde se utiliza el valor del hfe para calculos de ganancias y polarizaciones.

Para otros usos con solo comparar tension y corriente, basta, pero en otros usos influye el ancho de banda y no tanto lo anterior, cuando se esta en el ramo de las reparaciones lo mas común es buscar que tr reemplaza al dañado, no siempre se logra encontrar el original, antiguamente usabamos lo que teníamos a mano y era mas o menos similar y si no era mismo encapsulado lo poniamos con cables jajaja...fueron tiempos dificiles para las reparaciones, sin circuitos y sin internet.


----------



## Betun (Mar 20, 2020)

Muchas gracias Sergiot.
En resumidas cuentas, me quedo con que hay tener presente todas las características de los transistores, dependiendo de en que etapa va situado.
Tambien encontré éste post, que me ha ayudado a comprenderlo :

"Selección y sustitución de transistores en amplificadores de audio, atendiendo a los Vce, la Hfe y otros parametros"

Muchas gracias por vuestros consejos!!!


----------

